# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Phong Nha5 ngày 6 đêm

## thuyduyen2310

*HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN MIỂN TRUNG*
*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Phong Nha* 
*(Thời gian: 5 ngày 6 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

_Dải đất miền Trung nhiều nắng gió lại là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hóa kiệt xuất của thiên nhiên và con người tạo dựng. Trên dải đất hẹp, từ Quảng Bình tới Quảng Nam đã hình thành nên con đường du lịch di sản miền Trung. Nó là kết quả tự nhiên của sự thừa nhận quốc tế với giá trị văn hóa của thiên nhiên và con người Việt Nam._

*ĐÊM THỨ NHẤT: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI ĐÀ NẴNG*  

*        19h00*: Quý khách có mặt tại điểm hẹn, lên xe Open Bus của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel*  khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng, nghỉ đêm trên xe. Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi máy bay hoặc tàu nằm _(Nếu đi bằng máy bay thì sẽ khởi hành vào sáng ngày hôm sau)._

*NGÀY 01: ĐÀ NẴNG  ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*- 10h00:* Đến Đà Nẵng, quý khách  nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*- Trưa:* Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
*- Chiều:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi tham quan.
• *Bán Đảo Sơn Trà* *(Monkey Moutain)*
• Viếng *Linh Ứng Tự*, về khách  sạn nhận phòng.
• Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp *biển Mỹ Khê* (Được tạp chí *Forbes* bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh). Tư do tắm biển Mỹ Khê.
*Tối:* Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm*: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
Nghỉ đêm tại *Đà Nẵng*

*NGÀY 02**: ĐÀ NẴNG -**ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng. Khởi hành tham quan *Đô thị cổ Hội An* được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan:
• *Ngũ Hành Sơn* – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng).
• *Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước*.
• *Biển Non Nước* – China Beach.
Vào *Hội An* ăn trưa, nhận phòng. 
*Buổi chiều* tham quan:
• Di sản văn hóa *Phố cổ Hội An* với *nhà cổ Tấn Ký*, *Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến*, *chùa cầu Nhật Bản*, *nhà thờ tộc Trần*...
*Tối:* Ăn tối. Tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại *Hội An*.

*NGÀY* *03* *: CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ – DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI* *(ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Huế.  Xe đưa đoàn đi xuyên qua *hầm đèo Hải Vân* – chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất *Đông Nam Á*, dừng chân chụp ảnh tại *làng chài Lăng Cô*.
Đến Huế, nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• *Kinh Thành – Hoàng Cung* của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn với Ngọ Môn, điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là *Di sản văn hóa thế giới*.
• *Chùa Thiên Mụ* cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. 
*Tối:* Ăn tối. Quý khách sẽ:
• *Đi thuyền nghe ca Huế trên Sông Hương*
• *Thả hoa đăng* cầu phúc lộc. Tự do.
Nghỉ đêm tại *Huế*.

*NGÀY** 04**: HUẾ – QUẢNG TRỊ – PHONG NHA * *(ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, trên đường từ Huế đi tham quan Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng, đoàn sẽ dừng chân tham quan:
• *Thánh địa La Vang*.
*•* *Cầu Hiền Lương* – *Sông Bến Hải*, nơi đã từng là giới tuyến của hai miền Nam-Bắc trước đây.
Đến Quảng Bình. Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha. Đoàn du thuyền trên *sông Son* tham quan:
• *Động Phong Nha* - một trong những hang động dài và đẹp được UNESCO công nhận là *Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới*.
*Chiều:* Đoàn khởi hành về lại Huế. Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá Cố Đô Huế thơ mộng lúc về đêm với cầu Trường Tiền, Sông Hương... 
Nghỉ đêm tại *Huế*.

*NGÀY** 05* *: KHÁM PHÁ HUẾ*

*Sáng:* Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• *Lăng vua Minh Mạng* với khung cảnh thiên nhiên vừa hữu tình vừa ngoạn mục với *điện Sùng Ân* (thờ vua Minh Mạng và Hoàng hậu), *hồ Trừng Minh*,* Minh Lâu*, *hồ Tân Nguyệt* (trăng non), cổng tam quan *Quang Minh Chính Trực. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.*
*Chiều:* Xe đưa quý khách đi mua sắm đặc sản tại *chợ Đông Ba* về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè*.* 
16h00: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn, lên xe trở về
*NGÀY** 06* *: Về điểm xuất phát*
*06h30*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 3.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)* 
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_

** GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

- Xe du lịch đời mới, tiện nghi phục vụ theo suốt chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình
- Phí tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình
- Thuyền nghe ca Huế trên sông Hương + Thuyền tham quan động Phong Nha.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.
- 01 nước 0,5l / chai / pax.
- Khách sạn tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2*, loại phòng tiêu chuẩn : 2 khách/phòng. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 38585 3184/ Hotline: 0966 072 571 – Ms Duyên*
*Email:  duyen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com – www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

